# GT 650m FOR THIS CHEAP???



## NHS2008 (Oct 23, 2012)

*EDIT: IT WAS A SHAM!! THANK GOD I ASKED SOME QUESTIONS AND THEY SPILLED THE BEANS!!   
*

Hi,
   I have got a quote of 30,500-31k from Lappie World and 99 DEALS.IN From Lamington Rd Mumbai for
    Dell Inspiron 5520
    Core i7 3rd Gen 3610QM 
    8 gb DDR3 RAM 
    1 TB HDD 
    15.6" 1360*768 
    Windows 7 Home prem 
    Nvidia GT 650M 2 gb 

  Is it normal or too good to be true?? 
  I had a feeling that it would not have 650m GPU but he insisted it is indeed 650m 2gb.

_aLSO SAME SPECS IN asus k53 Something quoted at 29k._


----------



## p!e (Oct 23, 2012)

NHS2008 said:


> Hi,
> I have got a quote of 30,500-31k for
> Dell Inspiron 5520
> Core i7 3rd Gen 1100QM
> ...



Never heard of the i7 *1100QM.
*All 3rd gen Intel Procy's start with 3xxx prefix.
Specify the source from where you got this quote.


----------



## NHS2008 (Oct 23, 2012)

p!e said:


> Never heard of the i7 *1100QM.
> *All 3rd gen Intel Procy's start with 3xxx prefix.
> Specify the source from where you got this quote.



Sorry. It's 3610QM First post updated.


----------



## Sukhvinder789 (Oct 23, 2012)

no it cant be gt650m , the model you mentioned comes with radeon 7670m


----------



## NHS2008 (Oct 23, 2012)

I know but he was adamant that I can have 650m 2GB. He quoted me 2000 less for 7670m 1GB.


----------



## Sukhvinder789 (Oct 23, 2012)

ask him to run show and show you cpu-z and gpu-z


----------



## NHS2008 (Oct 23, 2012)

I will be going there to purchase tomm. with CPU-Z GPU-Z in Pendrive. Hopefully it is actually 650M!


----------



## Sukhvinder789 (Oct 23, 2012)

lol are you kidding me?? I7 3610QM for 30K??


----------



## NHS2008 (Oct 23, 2012)

Sukhvinder789 said:


> lol are you kidding me?? I7 3610QM for 30K??


That was my reaction too..but I got it from two shops, I asked again to ensure twice, about both CPU and GPU and they insisted..


----------



## z3rO (Oct 23, 2012)

sniff.. sniff.. I smell something fishy..   
be sure to post back after checking with CPU-Z and GPU-Z..


----------



## Sukhvinder789 (Oct 23, 2012)

yeah something is fishy, may be the shopkeeper is dumb..(happens sometimes ^_^ )


----------



## duke123 (Oct 23, 2012)

WTF


----------



## NHS2008 (Oct 23, 2012)

piyoosh528 said:


> sniff.. sniff.. I smell something fishy..





ADDED A PHOTO.


----------



## rider (Oct 23, 2012)

Nvidia GT 650M 2 gb for 29k Impossible! It might be Nvidia GT 630M 2 gb with core-i3.


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 23, 2012)

must be a FAC rejected model or refurbished one ..


----------



## Jripper (Oct 24, 2012)

Smells like a lot of fish.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 24, 2012)

dell doen't makes a 15.6" with a 650m. Not even Alienware. Don't buy it,even if it says 650m on GPU-Z and CPU-Z.


----------



## karkeo (Oct 30, 2012)

OK I also went to lamington road to check it out and went to the exact shop 99deals.in

He quoted me 28750 for dell(i7) and 27000 for dell i5 the same config above mentioned by NHS2008.
curios i went to another 4 distinct shops and asked fr the same and thet quoted different price ramging from 29000 to 38000.

one of them offered me 15r i7,8gb 65om etc for 38k and a gift coupoun worth 10k for online shopping + a printer worth 5300 free.

I saw the 15r model and noticed its actually n5110 but with back lit keyboard etc like 15rse they said the 15rse base is available with them etc.....
ok equally appealing the price may be but its becoming too gud to be true..............

decided to buy from  an authorised dealer till i get a good feed back from someone who bought from there.


BTw we also never heard any complaints from people who bought from there yet though!!!!!!


ny way will buy 17rse(i5) in diwali yeah....


----------



## NHS2008 (Oct 30, 2012)

karkeo said:


> OK I also went to lamington road to check it out and went to the exact shop 99deals.in
> 
> He quoted me 28750 for dell(i7) and 27000 for dell i5 the same config above mentioned by NHS2008.
> curios i went to another 4 distinct shops and asked fr the same and thet quoted different price ramging from 29000 to 38000.
> ...



Well, They expalined the whole "Zhol" to me taking me out of the shop...They said, 
  "The config you wanted will not come below 60k, what we offer is a "Compromise", You see we also have to attract customers, competition is very high, profit margins are very low,..You will get i7, it will show i7 in properties but it will have only one thread and not eight."
    The processors in these laptops are somehow altered lower spec processors that are i7s in name only. He said, these are Singapore processors or something...
  Most people who do not understand the nitty-gritties of these models are probably looted by them. My dad had gotten the quotes in this case..
 Graphic card was said to be 650m but in reality it was 7670m..


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 30, 2012)

NHS2008 said:


> Well, They expalined the whole "Zhol" to me taking me out of the shop...They said,
> "The config you wanted will not come below 60k, what we offer is a "Compromise", You see we also have to attract customers, competition is very high, profit margins are very low,..You will get i7, it will show i7 in properties but it will have only one thread and not eight."
> The processors in these laptops are somehow altered lower spec processors that are i7s in name only. He said, these are Singapore processors or something...
> Most people who do not understand the nitty-gritties of these models are probably looted by them. My dad had gotten the quotes in this case..
> Graphic card was said to be 650m but in reality it was 7670m..


MOther of cheat....damn... i7 with 1 thread.. ROFL


----------



## karkeo (Oct 30, 2012)

Thks bro u saved me from jumpin to conclusion.

yeah i heard that they alter the bios settings etc so it showsthe name but actually isnt .

its decided then
Okay then authorised dealer only yeahhhhhh.


----------



## zacfx05 (Oct 31, 2012)

omg i heart was pumping high going from one post to another until the last post  , thanks for sharing this never taught ppl would cheat in this way


----------



## karkeo (Oct 31, 2012)

THX FOR THE POST BRO IT REALLY HELPED TO clear our doubts.

Authorised dell store it is then!!!


----------

